# August 21st - The Capital Cigar Society Festival Gala



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

The Capital Cigar Society is proud to announce its first Annual Festival Gala on Thursday, August 21st from 6:00 p.m. to 10:00 P.M. To kick off our fundraising efforts to open a private club we will host a dinner featuring the cigars of *Pete Johnson of Tatuaje*! These cigars are blended by one of the hottest names in our hobby, *Don Pepin Garcia*. The dinner will be held at:

*Extra Virgin
4053 Campbell Ave
Arlington, Virginia*​
The dinner features four courses: an appetizer course, a pasta course with two choices, a main course of either pork or fish and a dessert. Having eaten here several times, I must say the food is absolutely spectacular. We have arranged outdoor and indoor seating to accommodate 75 guests.

Although dinner is certainly something to look forward to, for the *Capital Cigar Society*, appreciation of the leaf is always the focus of our events. *Tatuaje*, in partnership with *Leesburg Cigar and Pipe*, have provided us with a great cigar menu including the following cigars:

*Tatuaje Series P P4 
Tatuaje Miami Regios 
Tatuaje Havana VI Angles
Cabiguan Guapo RX
La Riqueza No 1*

Each attendee will also receive a *specially engraved Capital Cigar Society Palio Cutter*! So before you are even seated, you will have received an $85 value. Pair that with a fabulous $75 meal and the value of the evening increases to $160. With a ticket price of $100, this is an event not to be missed.

The other sponsors for this event include:

*Nub
Xikar
Johnny Walker*

We will materials provided by these sponsors in a raffle that will kick off at 6:30 p.m. and run throughout dinner. You will automatically receive one raffle ticket upon your arrival. Additional raffle tickets may be purchased for $10 each prior to and during dinner.

Among the raffle prizes are:

*2 boxes of Romeo Y Julieta Coronitas En Cedros
2 boxes of Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas
2 Xikar Cutters
5 Tatuaje Cutters
5 Tatuaje Hats
1 Romeo Y Julieta Humidor (MSRP of $600)
2 cabinets of cigars to be provided by Cigar Czar
Hats, T-shirts, Lighters*

Additional raffle prizes will be added for each increment of $500 of raffle tickets we sell. For example, once we surpass $500 in raffle tickets, we will add an additional Romeo Y Julieta humidor and 2 boxes of cigars. If we surpass $1000 in raffle ticket sales we will add more great prizes.

Cash, check, credit card or interweb payments will be accepted for tickets purchased prior to the event. Only credit card or cash will be accepted at the event.

To make a payment with cash or check please contact me, Bryan Winston, 703-981-1681, [email protected] or our Vice President, Rapheal Delgado, 703-635-4560, [email protected]. To pay by interweb payment or credit card contact our Treasurer (Mark Neff, 703-282-3892, [email protected]) Again we have 75 tickets for this event and they are expected to go fast so act now!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Brian, can't make it up there, but I wish you and the Club all the success.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Im weak, very weak. Email sent. 

The first get together was great, and this looks like its a cant miss evening. :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Going to bump this so people see it, still have loads of tickets left gang!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Still beating the drum for this. I'll be setting up the page on the site that shows the exact menu this evening.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Bryan, lets meet this week for me to hand over the cash. Im looking forward to this even, it looks like its going to be a great time


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Bryan, on Thursdays I'm usually working out of my Baltimore office, but I think I'll stay in DC on 8/21 and come to this. :tu


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Bryan,
I'm doing my best to see tonight if I can clear my calendar for that date.

I do find one thing humorous. CCS is giving out Palio cutters.....but Xikar is a sponsor.

lol. I want to see the face the Xikar rep makes when he sees the goodie bag and he/she is a sponsor.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

skibumdc said:


> Bryan,
> I'm doing my best to see tonight if I can clear my calendar for that date.
> 
> I do find one thing humorous. CCS is giving out Palio cutters.....but Xikar is a sponsor.
> ...


Actually Palio is a sponsor as well. These guys have al played reasonably nice together to support our cause.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Gang,

You can make your payments via CC or interweb by visiting the website: http://www.capitalcigarsociety.com/ccs82108dinner.html.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I just bought my ticket. Im Looking forward to it.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

For those who have wanted to see the menu selections you can follow the link: http://www.capitalcigarsociety.com/images/festival_gala_menu.doc


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

So what is Dorade? 

The menu is making me hungry already. Can't wait for this great event. :tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Dave, Im looking forward to seeing you again. This is going to be a great night.


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Damn, I wish I was heading out to visit my brother!! Sounds like it's gonna be a great time.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

n3uka said:


> So what is Dorade?
> 
> The menu is making me hungry already. Can't wait for this great event. :tu


 Its a fish, it tastes like Basil, extra virgin olive oil and pine nuts. Which is incidentally what i think it is cooked in.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

n3uka said:


> So what is Dorade?
> :tu


Dorade is found in the Mediterranean Sea and the eastern coastal regions of the North Atlantic Ocean

Tastes like basil.... lol
Now that's funny.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

skibumdc said:


> Dorade is found in the Mediterranean Sea and the eastern coastal regions of the North Atlantic Ocean
> 
> Tastes like basil.... lol
> Now that's funny.


Dorade
from Clampdownpedia.org

A fish that I will eat, blended with a cigar I will smoke, and an alcoholic beverave that I will drink. :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Still bumping this, come on local guys we've got an opportunity to have a really special time with this.


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

ohhhhhh so this is the post lol .... im slow sometimes


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

koolbooy said:


> ohhhhhh so this is the post lol .... im slow sometimes


We were starting to worry maybe Bryan and I were seeing things. :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I'd love to make it but i don't think I can. sounds like a damn fun time


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Late bump but still bumping this.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Thought I'd post a short review of one of the sticks from the dinner for todays bump:

*La Riqueza No 4*

I think its impossible to look at a La Riqueza and not think of a Cuban assuming you know anything about Cubans. The band, the quality of the wrapper, the triple cap and even the dress box right up to the inclusion of "tax seal" like stickers had to be put together with the thought of generating the feeling you are looking at a box of Cubans. When I went to a recent store event a rep was smoking one and I asked him what it was because at a glance I thought he was smoking&#8230;&#8230;.well you get my point.

It's a handsome stick and looks as good as a 26 or 64 which is high praise indeed. It lights easily, produces plenty of smoke and jumps to the flame when its offered. The smoke off the stick smells a little of something toasted and cinnamon. The tastes are earthy with touches of pepper and cinnamon through out and while I wouldn't consider it complex its interesting enough to wind away an hour with and have no complaints about that time.

Appearance - 10
Construction - 10
Flavor - 8
Value - 8
Overall Experience -9
*Overall Grade - 9.0*

*Final Verdict* - A very nice cigar that I feel warrants owning a box even if 90% of your collection is Cuban.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Still selling these and have tickets left as we move into the final stages.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm In!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Addiction said:


> ........Each attendee will also receive a *specially engraved Capital Cigar Society Palio Cutter*! ......


Ladies and Gentlemen,

Due to logistical issues we will not be providing engraved Palio cutters at this function. I hope this won't influence your decision to attend the event, as it will still be fine food, friends and fabulous cigars. if you have other questions please feel free to contact me with them.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

No problem, ill just take Cohibas instead, if you want you can autograph each one on the band. :tu


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Daily bump, tickets still available.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

some bumpage from the road get your tickets now guys.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Come on slackers! 

~Mark


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

We are in the last week on this and yes, tickets are still available.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Only two more days folks, don't miss it!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

You can pretty much count the time left on this puppy in hours now! Still some tickets to sell peeps, lets get this thing sold out.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Can't wait. Know this is going to be a blast :chk


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Just bought my ticket!


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

This was a great event. Tasty food, amazing giveaways, and just good down to earth people.
The last event I went to at this restaurant was thrown by my local B&M with Davidoff as a sponsor. Totally different group of people at that event...somewhat obnoxious and pompous.

This event and group, Capital Cigar Society, is exactly what I needed. 

Thanks to Addiction, Clampdown, Jackie, n3uka, and all for a good time.

I came home with some nice goodies and passed out a few nice smokes as well.

Keep your eyes peeled for pics and clampdowns hat he wil be selling. This hat is a piece of work. True craftsmanship.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

skibumdc said:


> This was a great event. Tasty food, amazing giveaways, and just good down to earth people.
> The last event I went to at this restaurant was thrown by my local B&M with Davidoff as a sponsor. Totally different group of people at that event...somewhat obnoxious and pompous.
> 
> This event and group, Capital Cigar Society, is exactly what I needed.
> ...


Hi Matt (correct?)

It doesn't get much better than this. Good food, great cigars & even better conversations.

I'm looking forward to the Sept wine tasting event!

~Mark


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah it's Matt.
Haven't seen the notice about the wine tasting event.
Has an e-mail or notice been sent out?
It's not on the CCS web site either.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

skibumdc said:


> Yeah it's Matt.
> Haven't seen the notice about the wine tasting event.
> Has an e-mail or notice been sent out?
> It's not on the CCS web site either.


Matt,

I'm finalizing details with the winery today so you should see some info by Monday at the latest.


----------

